# Viridicornis vs. Galapagoensis



## Steven (May 13, 2006)

hope to help members out to see the difference between these 2 awsome specie. I've ID'd both scolopendrids based on the keys provided in Attems Scolopendromorpha 1932,... maybe in the near future some reviews will be made on South American scolopendrids,... but untill then:

here goes  

1st:
overall look and size
viridicornis only grows up to aprox. 3/4 of the masses of a galapagoensis











2nd and most easy to differenciate key
the "mediankiel" on Tergite 21:
viridicornis has it galapagoensis doesn't.











3nd the amount of "smooth" antennae segments











hope this was intresting


----------



## Galapoheros (May 13, 2006)

That's great info!  Really cleared the difference up for me.  It also made clear to me the fact that I would really like to have these two species:drool:  I've got two arms and two legs....I'm willing to make a deal!


----------



## swatc1h (May 13, 2006)

lolz how bout a kidney or lung.


----------



## Bob (May 13, 2006)

You're making me sick Steven!  I want one. No decent centipedes in the US.

:8o :8o 
Bob


----------



## Scorp guy (May 13, 2006)

too true bob...too true. almost got my hands on one, but he wanted a gigantea gigantea for it     :8o :8o :8o :8o


----------



## BugBoyX (May 14, 2006)

Wow....great post Steven.:clap: :clap:  Iding pedes is soooo friggin hard, any and all info. is greatly appreciated!:worship:


----------



## Ythier (May 14, 2006)

Very interesting and beautiful photos Steven :clap: 
Great to see that the viridicornis is arrived safely  
Eric


----------



## RottweilExpress (May 14, 2006)

Oh what beauties!


----------



## Steven (May 14, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> You're making me sick Steven!  I want one. No decent centipedes in the US.
> 
> :8o :8o
> Bob


long time no see Bob
hope everythings allright with my old pal ?

well sorry for making you feel sick,...
maybe this can chear ya up 
(or making it worse :razz:  sorry can't help myself ;P )


----------



## Nikos (May 14, 2006)

great photos Steven!
I like the wings on the first photo of those viridicornis 
Do they fly or they just have them for beauty purposes 

Great terrarium on the last one...but it's filled with animals with way too many legs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bengerno (May 14, 2006)

Hi Steven,

Very nice pics..as usual.  The info with the pics is also a treasure for the hobby. :clap:


----------



## Comatose (May 14, 2006)

*Viridicornis?*

Quick question Steven. 

I noticed that the viridicornis you posted doesn't have the W shape on the first tergite. This has always been the way I I.D. true viridicornis. Can you clear this up for me?


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 15, 2006)

Wow, those sc.viridicornis should be forbidden, they're TOO PRETTY!!!! Thanks for the infos on how to tell which one is which, thats very constructive and well illustrade . Now, can you send some baby viridicornis to canada?!?! 

 phil.


----------



## Scorp guy (May 15, 2006)

steven, why are there so many gigantea in that pic? are they communal? breeding project? what!!??!?!


----------



## Steven (May 15, 2006)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Quick question Steven.
> I noticed that the viridicornis you posted doesn't have the W shape on the first tergite. This has always been the way I I.D. true viridicornis. Can you clear this up for me?


I was searching for those W-shaped grooves too when i just got this pede in.
That's why i wasn't sure on the ID in the first place,... but after following the keys according to Attems,... i came out at viridicornis or galapagoensis.
there's nothing on the W-shaped grooves in the keys,... but they are mentioned in the description of Viridicornis,... so that's surely confusing.
I hope this can be cleared out by R.shelley in his future publication on South-American scolopendrids.


@Scorp_Lver
they are tollerating eachother in this small enclosure for 1 week allready 
but offcourse they've been REALLY well fed !


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 15, 2006)

This steven is a scolomachine!!!! Until the great scorplovers come here to coment you pictures.
Steven nice to meet you.
You are our teacher;P ( at last main teacher)
Thanks for all.
Xtremly nice pictures.

Cheers 
Carles


----------



## Comatose (May 22, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> I was searching for those W-shaped grooves too when i just got this pede in.
> That's why i wasn't sure on the ID in the first place,... but after following the keys according to Attems,... i came out at viridicornis or galapagoensis.
> there's nothing on the W-shaped grooves in the keys,... but they are mentioned in the description of Viridicornis,... so that's surely confusing.
> I hope this can be cleared out by R.shelley in his future publication on South-American scolopendrids.



Steven,
 I can attest from my own personal experience with the animal, and pictures that the w groove exists. Also, I never noticed the lateral groove on the final tergite. Any chance the "giant black" from trinidad and venezuala is in fact not viridicornis at all?


----------



## Stylopidae (May 22, 2006)

I was half expecting this to be a fight thread.

Beautiful pics as always. I'm assuming viridcornis is the striped one.

Man...the bugs that you europeans have that I'd gladly kill for...


----------



## spiderjane (May 27, 2006)

*Scolo. pics*

Wonderful photos Steven. :clap: What kind of camera/lens do you use? Thanks!


----------



## scolomonster (Oct 26, 2006)

The one that is supposed to be viridicornis actually looks like one i've seen somewhere else. It was listed as something different. I don't know too much, but that viridicornis in your picture is amazing. Good info on them also, So the first pede is viridicornis and second is galapagoensis?


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2006)

scolomonster said:


> The one that is supposed to be viridicornis actually looks like one i've seen somewhere else. It was listed as something different.


 and because it _looks_ like,.. it _is_ another spec. ?


----------



## scolomonster (Oct 26, 2006)

Steven said:


> and because it _looks_ like,.. it _is_ another spec. ?


that's not what i was saying. I wasn't questioning your knowledge of these things cuz i don't know too much about them. I've just seen so many of these scolopendra species mislabeled. Just like that viridicornis pictures, somewhere else it (i think) was called tiger something. I don't know what either one clearly looks like. Is the first picture viridicornis?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 26, 2006)

ooh testy!! heh heh I had a question.. does the first 'pede have more eyes than the second one? the first look slike a cluster of 3 or 4 and the second looks like it has a sinlge eye.. and my pede only has a single eye as well.. info??


----------



## Steven Gielis (Oct 27, 2006)

Interesting question! Buth the picture of the viridicornis is taken from another angle. That's why you can see 4 eyes and in the picture of the galapagoensis just 2 (I see 2 eyes).


----------



## duente (Oct 28, 2006)

that...was....so.......:drool:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 28, 2006)

okay thanks! i was just wondering.


----------



## SOAD (Oct 30, 2006)

hi steven! man i just got a viridicornis... it has the "mediankiel" on Tergite 21 but a total diferent coloration... it is just 14cm so i hope it gets the "right" coloration when adult. what is the size of yours?


----------



## erm1981 (Dec 15, 2006)

*seen this video?*

Im a newbie here but has anyone seen this video of scolopendra viridicornis eating and killing a mouse. This thing is a monster. Looks similiar to the picture of the giant black one sitting on the guys hand. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3APJA0EedSE


----------

